
Yahoo Acquires Geo-Location Service Koprol - aj
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20100524/yahoo-acquires-indonesian-geo-location-service-called-koprol/
======
aj
The official Yahoo! press release is available at
[http://yhoo.client.shareholder.com/press/releasedetail.cfm?R...](http://yhoo.client.shareholder.com/press/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=473014)

